
U.S. ‘doomsday plane’ takeoff for exercise - DefenceBlog
https://defence-blog.com/news/u-s-doomsday-plane-takeoff-for-exercise.html
======
blantonl
I don't think this aircraft, former callsign "NIGHTWATCH-01" is used much any
more.

In its place, is a group of US Navy TACAMO E-6B Aircraft, which are basically
converted Boeing 707's outfitted with sophisticated communications equipment.
There are usually 3 to 4 of these E-6 Mercury's in the air at any given point
during the day.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_E-6_Mercury](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_E-6_Mercury)

The reason why the US Navy operates them is they host a huge long-wire antenna
that unspools out of the tail of the aircraft and is used to communicate VLF
(very low frequency) transmissions to submarines. It is super slow speed data
- usually along the lines of "surface for more info" type messages. But since
they provide that critical communications link to submarines, from an airborne
capacity, they've been pressed into service to function as an overall airborne
command post.

Their primary communications capabilities are:

1) VLF as mentioned above, using a long wire spool out the tail to send short
messages to submarines.

2) Satellite - to maintain general worldwide coverage

3) UHF Orderwire - which is a nationwide air to ground digital/analog
orderwire network - basically a huge digital data and voice conference line.
The ground based GEP (Ground Entry Points) are interconnected via AT&T
hardened communications links and hosted on AT&T microwave towers all across
the country.

4) UHF Air to Ground capabilities to send command and control messages to US
missile silos

5) HF Radio communications capabilities as a backup to satellite and
orderwire.

~~~
dingaling
The E-4B deploys in parallel with the VC-25 on AF1/2 missions, though to a
different destination airport. Except for very short range ( intra-CONUS ) or
where the destination can't handle a 747, when a VC-32 goes instead as the
bailout bird.

Alternatively, quite often SECDEF will use the E-4B as his personal transport
on overseas trips; changes to accommodations were made accordingly.

Callsigns are usually something cool such as DOOM25 or FLASH22.

------
bruceb
Very dumb question. But wouldn't it be good to paint one of these planes to
look like a passenger jet or Fedex cargo jet?

If there is a world war/end of the world type event, would there be a benefit
to blending in? Or would it not matter the enemy would be able to tell?

I guess the jet meant to blend in would not be covered in a military blog.

~~~
dogma1138
Anything in visual range could tell what it is rather quickly.

Any SIG/ELINT capable aircraft would also be able to tell what it is.

It also isn’t going to be flying without escort in any real use nor it’s ever
intended to be used in contested or denied airspace.

This just allows POTUS to be in a secure and mobile location while a more
permanent solution can be found even tho it’s capable of being refueled in
flight and has supplies for days if not weeks this isn’t intended to be used
as a long term solution the engines can’t run indefinitely even if it
constantly gets refueled.

------
ck2
you should see the bunkers congress built themselves with taxpayer money, like
we really want them to be the only ones to survive

somewhere by now, some general has decided he wants to monitor icbms via
internet and the lowest bidder has used something wildly unpatched and never
updated

btw after seeing how half the population refuses to isolate or even wear a
mask can you just imagine them actually staying in bunkers during nuclear
fallout, deadly radiation just like a virus they can't see so how can it
possibly hurt them?

~~~
jakeogh
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23206415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23206415)

~~~
mullen
Seriously, you linked to a conspiracy website on Hacker News?

~~~
jakeogh
What in that paper do you object to? It's fully sourced, by a neuroscientist.
Lets chat it about it in it's own thread if you are interested.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15003606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15003606)

~~~
admax88q
First sentence of your article, emphasis added.

> With the advent of the _so-called_ COVID-19 pandemic

Lol sure bud its "fullly sourced."

Edit

It was an intetesting read though. Crux of ths argument is that mask use
reduces oxygen intake and increases strain lungs and that lower blood oxygen
content can lower immune system function.

Neat find, but unfortunately the conclusion is bullshit.

You dont wear a mask to protect yourself, you wear it to protect others in
case you are infected. You dont wear them all the time, obviously only when
youre in public areas like a grocery store.

If your lung function is low to the point thay you cant wear a mask while
grocery shopping then order your groceries online or send a friend.

~~~
jakeogh
Masks are not established to reduce the spread of CV's. They will however
lower the blood oxygen content of the people using them. It's entirely
possible they are a net negative.

Also, a non trivial # of people are driving with then, walking outside, riding
their bike... I could go on.

And then theres that psychological elephant in the room.

